# My life



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

*Monday*
-Get up get ready for school (6:00am)
-Feed horses leave for school(7:15am)
-Come home from school(3:20)
-Feed and clean stalls(4:30)
-Go and ride at an arena across town(5:30)
-Come home and put horses away(9:35)
-Shower(10:00)
-Bed(10:30)


*Tuseday*
-Get up get ready for school (6:00am)
-Feed horses leave for school(7:15am)
-Come home from school(3:20)
-Feed and clean stalls(4:30)
-Shower(10:00)
-Bed(10:30)

*Wednesday*
-Get up get ready for school (6:00am)
-Feed horses leave for school(7:15am)
-Come home from school(3:20)
-Feed and clean stalls(4:30)
-Shower(10:00)
-Bed(10:30)

*Thursday*
-Get up get ready for school (6:00am)
-Feed horses leave for school(7:15am)
-Come home from school(3:20pm)
-Feed and clean stalls(4:30pm)
-Go to horsebowl(7:00pm)
-Come home(9:00pm)
-Shower(10:00pm)
-Bed(10:30pm)

*Friday*
-Get up get ready for school (6:00am)
-Feed horses leave for school(7:15am)
-Come home from school(3:20pm)
-Feed and clean stalls(4:30pm)
-Have a friend come over(whenever)

*Saturday*
-Get up to go ride(5:00am)
-Leave to ride(6:45am)
-Come back and put horses away&feed&clean stalls(9:30am)
-Come in from the barn(11:30am)
-The rest of the day i have to myself unless i have something going

*Sunday*
-Get up to go ride(5:00am)
-Leave to ride(6:45am)
-Come back and put horses away&feed&clean stalls(9:30am)
-Come in from the barn(11:30am)
-The rest of the day i have to myself unless i have something going


Its winter so its pretty calm right now. Summer i take my horse to a function 4 times a week. The other nights i have 4h meetings or something that has to do with 4h


----------

